# How do you not overtrain your biceps?



## BlackDogStrut (Jul 12, 2005)

It seems like every exercise, weither nautilus or free weight or whatever, all seem to additionally target your arms. I understand my arms grow when at rest instead of at work, but I go to the gym about 4 days a week and have only been working out for a few weeks now and 90% of my exercises involve my arms. What do you do to avoid over using your arms? Sadly my biceps are small and they were my primary focus to begin with. But at the same time I don't want to have to give up working my other muscle groups as well.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 12, 2005)

What are you stats (height, weight, age)?


----------



## animalmachine (Jul 12, 2005)

simply do fewer sets of biceps - i never do more than 6 total (ie; 3 straight bar curl, 2 dumbell curl, 1 ez-bar curl) - lift heavy w/ low reps (4-6) and avoid isolation exercises like the preacher curl


----------



## chunky34 (Jul 12, 2005)

You dont do the good exercise, your program isnt good or well planified, because not every exercise work the biceps, not at all. 

Every press exercise, yes you work triceps for example, and for back you work bi's, but imo if you keep arms volume low, you'll not overtrain.


----------



## BlackDogStrut (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm 18 about 6 ft and weigh 155. I probably have an incredibly low body-fat percentage.
And even if I did less when working out my biceps, wouldn't I still be over-training when I worked them the other days?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 12, 2005)

BlackDogStrut said:
			
		

> It seems like every exercise, weither nautilus or free weight or whatever, all seem to additionally target your arms. .


Great you have figured out that anything usings your arms is working them. So when you work your back your working your Biceps. When you are workiing your chest or shoulder pressing movements your working your Triceps. There for you don't need to many bicep or tricep exercizes when arm day comes along. 5-6 sets of Bi's and 6-8 sets of tri's should do it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 12, 2005)

90% of your exercises work your arms? What do you do for legs? As for your question, just do low sets for arms. I only do 1 or 2 sets for biceps.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2005)

After latts all you need is 4-6 hard sets of biceps....no more than 2x a week.


----------



## WATTS (Jul 12, 2005)

what is your training split?...i know you said you workout 4 days a week but what bodyparts go with the days?


----------

